# In Planung: Tool zum Anzeigen und Verwalten



## Bl4ckSh33p (2. Februar 2005)

Hi!
Hab mir gerade überlegt ein neues Programm zu machen mit dem man die Daten der XML Datei anzeigen lassen (URL eingeben um jede Anzeigen zu lassen) und diese dann auch mit einem anpassbaren Template als HTML (evtl. auch PHP) Datei ausgeben kann. Das könnte man dann auch benutzen um eine Memberseite zu erstellen. Vielleicht könnte ich auch noch eine Gildenverwaltung einbauen.

Besteht Interesse an sowas? Und was sollte alles drin sein? Zum Beispiel für die Gildenverwaltung, was gehört da rein.

mfg


----------



## Honorius IV (2. Februar 2005)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Hab mir gerade überlegt ein neues Programm zu machen mit dem man die Daten der XML Datei anzeigen lassen (URL eingeben um jede Anzeigen zu lassen) und diese dann auch mit einem anpassbaren Template als HTML (evtl. auch PHP) Datei ausgeben kann. Das könnte man dann auch benutzen um eine Memberseite zu erstellen. Vielleicht könnte ich auch noch eine Gildenverwaltung einbauen.
> 
> Besteht Interesse an sowas? Und was sollte alles drin sein? Zum Beispiel für die Gildenverwaltung, was gehört da rein.
> ...



Interesse? Das wäre genial!
Was unbedingt hineingehört wäre eine Möglichkeit Members oder Chars zu entfernen um Charleiche" entgegen zu wirken!

lg hon


----------



## [HELL]reaVen (3. Februar 2005)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Hab mir gerade überlegt ein neues Programm zu machen mit dem man die Daten der XML Datei anzeigen lassen (URL eingeben um jede Anzeigen zu lassen) und diese dann auch mit einem anpassbaren Template als HTML (evtl. auch PHP) Datei ausgeben kann. Das könnte man dann auch benutzen um eine Memberseite zu erstellen. Vielleicht könnte ich auch noch eine Gildenverwaltung einbauen.
> 
> Besteht Interesse an sowas? Und was sollte alles drin sein? Zum Beispiel für die Gildenverwaltung, was gehört da rein.
> ...




Ich habe soetwas auch schon gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://hell-boys.de/mx/index.php?page=8
ist eine dynamische memberliste.
Ich benutze eine Datenbank welche die felder ausliest.
Die Levels werden automatisch in die Datenbank welche aus der XML Datei geparsed werden eingetragen. 

in der admin oberfläche hat man je nach Gilden Rang verschiedene Möglichkeiten:

Gilden Ränge bearbeiten
Neues Mitglied anlegen
Mitglied bearbeiten
Mitglied löschen
Aktuelle Mentorings anzeigen
Level Liste hochladen
Level Parsen
Logout


Vieles ist noch hand arbeit... Members anlegen etc. dieses koennte aber durch die XML Datei alles automatisiert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (3. Februar 2005)

Aber wo gibts das zum Downloaden für die eigene Seite?  :wink: 
Ich würde das als Programm machen mit FTP Upload-Funktion. So viel hab ich nämlich noch nicht mit PHP gemacht um das als PHP-Script zu schreiben. Aber ich könnte vielleicht eine PHP-Seite generieren wo dann die Daten angezeigt werden (Template editierbar) und das ganze würde dann immer aktuell sein weil die Daten ja von der XML kommen.


----------



## [HELL]reaVen (3. Februar 2005)

Das gibts leider noch nirgends zum dl.
100% eigenarbeit.
aber wenn so ein "projekt" entsteht würde ich mich beteiligen.
das ganze solle dann aber als ADDon von BLASC sein da es ja 100% auf die daten zugreift.
Bevorzugen würde ich eine PHP MySql lösung, wobei ich auch in XML genügeng skill habe.
Nur die zeit is so ne sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidbin (3. Februar 2005)

Es hört sich richtig gut an wenn jemand so viel Zeit hat und den Skill so etwas zu machen. Sieht auch sehr gut aus. Respekt.

Also, wenn so ein Projekt entsteht bin ich sehr daran interessiert.

Ein Tool wo man es sehr einfach einstellen und einrichten kann mit Updatefunktion wäre der Hammer.

Gruß, Gidbin!


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (15. Februar 2005)

Also bis jetzt haben sich 3-4 Leute gemeldet, hoffe das werden noch mehr denn wenn es keiner Nutzt lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht wirklich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich mach das gerne und XML Daten kann ich auch anzeigen lassen oder exportieren.


----------



## Gilgamosh (15. Februar 2005)

also  mich persönlich würde das auch brennend interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celticmoon (7. März 2005)

toent wirklich toll!!

habe leider keine skills in diese richtung um etwas beizusteuern, aber es waere voll super wenn ihr so programmiert, dass es von mac usern auch genutzt werden kann... hab irgendwas gelesen, wenn man in java programmiert kann man platformuebergreifende loesungen anbieten *schulterzuck* ?!?

freu mich jetzt schon drauf!
gruesse
Celticmoon


----------



## Leftaf (7. März 2005)

Also uns würde das auch weiterhelfen da wir schon so mache Krücke gebastelt haben, aber den Status der manuellen pflege noch nicht überwunden haben :-(

Wir helfen gern das tool zu testen

Nighwish's

http://www.nightwish-guild.de

/Leftaf


----------



## Resakier (10. März 2005)

Hi !

Also ich würde Euch auch gerne helfen.
Bin selbst Programmierer und könnte sicher einiges beisteuern.

Allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrung mit XML.
Aber dafür um so bessere Kenntniss in PHP/MySQL und VB .NET


----------



## Berko (15. März 2005)

hallo miteinander, bin neu in diesem Forum.

Weil ich und meine Kollegen eine kleine Hordengilde (Burning Souls, 10 Mitlgieder) auf Kargath bilden und der Gildenchef meinte, dass wir doch eine kleine Homepage bräuchten, wandte er sich an mich. Dies darum, da ich als einziger ein wenig Ahnung auf diesem Bereich in der Gilde habe. Meine Kentnisse beschränken sich aber leider auf hmtl und css.
Die Homepage wollen wir vorallem, damit auch in der Schweiz ein bisschen WoW-Euphorie einsetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Darum suchte ich ein wenig im Internet nach Gilden-CMS. Gibt es aber (noch) nicht. Ausserdem müsste man auch alle anderen Scripte ziemlich anpassen. Glücklicherweise bin ich während meiner Recherche auf eure Seite gestossen und auf dieses Thema.

Kompliment an euch für die tolle Idee. Wenn ich Ahnung hätte, würde ich mich sofort daran beteiligen.

Zu "Bl4ckSh33p":
Unter einer Gildenverwaltung, was für mich stark nach CMS tönt, würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:
*Extern*
News (evtl. inkl. Archiv)
Mitglieder (mit vorgeschlagen Optionen von "[HELL]reaVen")
Artikelmodul (für Erlebnisberichte)
Erlebnisgallerie
Raidplaner (mit Kalender oder "next Raid" und evtl. Karten)
Forum (opt.)
Gästebuch/Shutbox (opt.)
*Intern*
Bearbeitungsmöglichkeit aller Module
Eine Idee die mir schon lange vorschwebt ist die, ob es möglich wäre auf Karten (jpg) Striche und Symbole zu Zeichnen, z.B. für einen Raid, und das diese Striche dann im internen Bereich die beteiligten Members anschauen können. Also das dieses PHP-Script einfach das gezeichnete nochmals darstellt. 

natürlich müsste der Script noch leicht an Templates anpassbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke, dass die Umsetzung dieser Aufzählung bereits sehr! viel Zeit beanspruchen würde und somit unmöglich realisierbar wäre, aber sag niemals nie...
Wenn sowas mal stehen würde, könnte man vielleicht auch Geld damit verdienen, da in nächster Zeit sicherlich einige Gilden ihre Homepages wollen.



Wenn es um Testung von Scripts geht, wäre ich natürlich dabei, da ich selbst auch Webspace besitze (kein Free Angebot), und euch so gut ich kann unterstützen werde.

Grüsse Berko


----------



## Tharek (15. März 2005)

hm sounds nice also wärde auf jedenfall interessiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und falls de nen tester brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz Tharek


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (15. März 2005)

also ich hab leider noch sehr dürftige php kenntnisse, deshalb würd ich ne Lösung in einem Programm anbieten (EXE) aber so ein PHP Script für die Gildenverwaltung wo die BLASC Daten ausgelesen werden wäre schon was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(siehe auch mein Beitrag hier http://www.rpg24.net/board/index.php?showtopic=6194&st=20  (unten))

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der sowas machen will? Ich könnte dann mit Webspace, MySQL Datenbank usw. aushelfen und auch beim Seitendesign.

Als Programm könnte ich mir folgendes Vorstellen:
- Verwaltung von Gildenmitgliedern (Name, Kontaktinfos, Rang, Notizen...) mit Verlinkung der BLASC Daten
- Erstellung von PHP/HTML Seiten in denen die Infos angezeigt werden (dabei könnt ich evtl. etwas Hilfe benötigen von jemandem der sich mit PHP auskennt um die BLASC Daten auszulesen oder mit XML, das Programm mit dem ich arbeite kann XML Daten einlesen)

Also ich bin für Vorschläge offen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharek (15. März 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 joa ich hab in der richtig 0 ahnung.... leider aber naja ich bin zu doof dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ihr blascprogrammiereasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 helft doch dem kleinem armen schaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz Tharek


----------



## Regnor (15. März 2005)

Tharek schrieb:
			
		

> also ihr blascprogrammiereasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



interessant klingt das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber zur Zeit sind wir mit "arbeit" erstmal ausgebucht in puncto BLASC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharek (16. März 2005)

jep seh ich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz Tharek


----------



## Rodario (16. März 2005)

hiho, bin neu hier...

finde euer Projekt sehr interessant,
hab zwar nicht wirklich ahnung vom coden, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
würde mich aber zum Testen bereiterklären  :biggrin: 

tönt nähmlich sehr gut was hier entstehen soll/wird

mfg
Rod


----------

